# Styrofoam



## Vintage Sounds (Oct 23, 2009)

I had to install A/C disconnects on 20+ townhouses all with styrofoam and stucco on the exterior. I drilled through the foam and the Densglas sheathing, and used toggle bolts. Those disconnects aren't going anywhere. That would be enough for the meter but the service riser you probably would need to add some blocking inside the wall to reinforce and then use some nuts and bolts through that blocking. At least that's what we did for those places.


----------



## Awg-Dawg (Jan 23, 2007)

Ive used short pieces of pvc to space the equipment off the wall.

I just silicone around the pieces after Im done.


----------



## bobelectric (Feb 24, 2007)

Long roofing screws.


----------



## Lockey (Jun 23, 2011)

leg bolts for your mast or riser.. there usually 4 inches or longer. and we use 3-4" wood screws with flat washer, then some silicone around the head of the wood screw in the back of the meter base.


----------

